

Pink Floyd, Comfortably Numb: Two Separate Copies Of The Guitar Solo 15 Seconds Apart - dario1977
http://www.techdo.com/pink-floyd-comfortably-numb-hear-what-happens-when-you-play-two-separate-copies-of-the-guitar-solo-15-seconds-apart/
David Gilmour is one of the most expressive and clean guitarists from the sixties and seventies. This is a cool example of how organized he is
======
rglullis
This is a nice experiment, but I don't see why it should be so uncommon.
Considering the whole solo is in the same tone progression, you could have
everything "sounding" nice, since they would be harmonizing.

------
shayan
I _love_ Pink Floyd ... this is a cool experiment, but how did they come up
with the magical number! 15 secs apart? what if you play some other song and
mix the solos with 12, or 20 sec apart maybe you can find something that works
for them ... also it sounds like the first one is louder than the second one
that comes in later, so its a bit hard to tell if you would get the same thing
if they were both the same level

~~~
manvsmachine
It's 15 seconds because the song uses a four bar chord progression. 4 bars * 4
beats per bar = 16 beats. The song is around 64 bpm so you do the math and it
comes out to 15 seconds

------
andrewfong
That's pretty cool. If you're looking for something else to do, try syncing up
the same songs in different languages.

